# Sketchup Models



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*The Barrister Bookcase*

This is a bookcase from Popular woodworking. The plans are available from their website for free as well as the sketchup model. I did the model myself before I realized there was one on the 3D warehouse. I found the model they posted is a little bit lacking. They didn't bother with the chamfers and all the brass pins needed for the design. I tried to make this model a complete as possible. I did get lazy when it came to the pocket holes. I think I might eventually create a model of a pocket whole and then I could do an intersect with model to place then. My version isn't up on the warehouse yet because I'm having trouble uploading from sketchup on my work pc. I'll give it a shot at home later since doing this on my lunch break just isn't working.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *The Barrister Bookcase*
> 
> This is a bookcase from Popular woodworking. The plans are available from their website for free as well as the sketchup model. I did the model myself before I realized there was one on the 3D warehouse. I found the model they posted is a little bit lacking. They didn't bother with the chamfers and all the brass pins needed for the design. I tried to make this model a complete as possible. I did get lazy when it came to the pocket holes. I think I might eventually create a model of a pocket whole and then I could do an intersect with model to place then. My version isn't up on the warehouse yet because I'm having trouble uploading from sketchup on my work pc. I'll give it a shot at home later since doing this on my lunch break just isn't working.


I have this up now.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Accent Table*

This idea has been in my head for about a year. I started woodworking a year and a half ago. I've been sitting with this idea for so long I'm not sure if its MY design or if this is someone else's. I've searched for this table online with no luck and I honestly don't remember where the idea came from or if its my original idea so I'll be taking credit for it unless I am corrected.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Accent Table*
> 
> This idea has been in my head for about a year. I started woodworking a year and a half ago. I've been sitting with this idea for so long I'm not sure if its MY design or if this is someone else's. I've searched for this table online with no luck and I honestly don't remember where the idea came from or if its my original idea so I'll be taking credit for it unless I am corrected.


oh PS

I DO know that the floating top part is not my idea. I got that concept from Damian Penney. The part that I am unsure of is the circle in the middle.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Desktop Organizer TSDC 30 day contest entry*

Desktop Organizer


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Desktop Organizer TSDC 30 day contest entry*
> 
> Desktop Organizer


This looks really nice! The jig you made to align the holes worked great.


----------



## smartlikestick (Aug 8, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Desktop Organizer TSDC 30 day contest entry*
> 
> Desktop Organizer


That looks fantastic - the joinery looks perfect and I love the vertical divider idea. Great ingenuity.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Desktop Organizer TSDC 30 day contest entry*
> 
> Desktop Organizer


Thanks guys. I'm slowly starting to learn that there are some mistakes that I am going to make no matter how hard I try so I'm trying to teach myself ways to work around my issues instead of trying to defeat them.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Candle holder*

This is the candle holder center piece featured in woodsmith magazine. You've seen this many time on lumberjocks. If you haven't made one yet, like me, here is the sketchup to help you on your way.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

spaids said:


> *Candle holder*
> 
> This is the candle holder center piece featured in woodsmith magazine. You've seen this many time on lumberjocks. If you haven't made one yet, like me, here is the sketchup to help you on your way.


very nice, I just started to mess around with sketchup. Between that and being new to lumberjocks it's difficult finding time to eat!!! HAHA


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Easiest tappered legs ever*

I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.

First: draw the leg down from the table to the point where the taper should start.

Second: draw a rectangle on the bottom of the leg that is the size and in the location of the finished tapered leg.










*EDIT* Then just *pull it* (oops! don't use the pull tool) *move* the surface of the smaller rectangle down to its final length. DUH! Everyone else probably already does it this way but this is a new technique for me and wow is it faster.










Something simple like this would have taken me a long time before. Now I can whip out a table like this is a couple minutes including mortises and tenons.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Hey a quick note here. I just noticed I said to "pull it down to its final length". I should have said to "move it down to its final length". You use the move tool to move the surface of the smaller rectangle down in the blue axis. If you use the push/pull tool it will no auto fold and you do not get a taper.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Yea I make a component of the leg. Then you only cut the mortise once. err… twice.. There is one on each inside face. Its a shame how I have to learn things on my own for it to stick. I'm betting this method is in every tutorial ever and somehow I've missed it.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Sure man that would be great. Trouble is figuring out what to work on.

THANKS!

hmmm You ever think of hosting a session with several people? I wonder how many PC's can connect with skype and video before your bandwidth is choked out?


----------



## Teacher (Sep 23, 2009)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


For those interested in screen captures for whatever reason, try Screen Hunter software. Its a totally free download, saves to the clipboard or a graphics file, and will capture the entire screen (ala the Print Screen Key) or a region. The region option allows the user to draw a custom sized box around anything on the screen to save it. I own both SnagIt 8 and Screen Hunter and usually use the Screen Hunter for straight captures. It won't capture live action, but I use Camtasia Studio for that. I produce teaching videosd on many computer applications to aid my students in their studies.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Hey don't sweat it Dave. Just roll with it.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


The ability to move lines and afect the entire mass of the object is one of the best features of Sketchup…


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Hmm here is a wiered anomaly with my leg method. It appears that the tapper can not be to a point where the end is less than half of the original width.










I guess it might be better to just draw guide lines on the bottom of the foot and move the sides over to make the tapper.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


I guess the second easiest tapered legs would be done like this?










This topic is probably to simple to keep anyone's interest but I am finding that the move tool is having a revolutions in my sketchup use. I never touched it two weeks ago and now its my go to tool.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Easiest tappered legs ever*
> 
> I was doing tapered legs with the follow me tool. It was quick to do tapers and chamfers like that but a light bulb went on in my head a couple minutes ago. With auto fold, tapered legs can be done in a single step as you draw the legs without extra work.
> 
> ...


Dave I think your diagonal line is the trick. I have done Bently's way and it is also fast and easy but it does require extra moves with the creation of the reference lines and then deleting them. I think if the final taper is smaller than or equal to half the size of the original width then the diagonal line and then a move of the surface is the least moves. In the end we are talking about a difference of about 8 seconds but over a life time of sketchups that could add up to like … what… a half hour? We have now all just gained a half hour to our lives! Although I spent more time than that on this thread. hmmm I guess we broke even.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sketchup Challenge*

I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.

This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Nice job
All I want for Christmas is for a brain implant that installs sketchup.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Ha! 
Dave thats awesome! I'm guessing you blew through this pretty quick. Not much of a turn out on this sketchup challenge. Was it to easy you think?


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Thanks for all the help Dave. That first one was last years model. This year I'm trying a few changes. I haven't made it yet but I was having trouble with the model. Your trick for upsizing the model while working on it worked great.










And if anyone wants to try it… hear is what I started with.










Thanks again.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


if you cut the heads off and swap em, you make him turn.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Well here is my go at it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Hmmm, I like this as Jenn has a real thing for reindeer…maybe I can translate this project into a bandsaw LOL!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


Horse design thats cut the same way as the deer. I'm not happy with the tail yet. Its gonna take some thinking to figure out how to make this come out by still only making cuts on two planes with the band saw. I'm not carving or sculpting here, I'm going for bandsaw two sides and done.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


wow that is a fat sucker isn't. Hows this one.


----------



## jy123 (Nov 10, 2015)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> I'm no DaveR so this might not be that tough of a challenge. I had not done any sketchup in a while so I just wanted to keep myself sharp.
> 
> This a quick little Christmas project that I cut out of scraps of 2×4's. I didn't event the idea but I did do my own little sketch to work with. You can find my project and the scanned sketch here.


did you ever get the horse design perfected yet if so how do I obtain the plans please so far I have dome a dolphin swan reindeer and giraffe and a horse the last one done from a pattern from terry spade from lumberjocks but am looking for more animal designs for the bandsaw as I do not have a scroll saw YET

jy123


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sketchup Challenge*

Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


Hey Spaids
I am working on an entry..hopefully I will have it posted tonite!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


here's my take


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


Thats Maya, where I'm a bit more 'at home' as it gives much more fine control over everything. This was rendered using Maya's default rendering engine.

it was part of an animation project I made some 8 years ago. CG that was imposed onto a live scene.

I like sketchup for what it is (and being free is a major bonus) but sometimes I just wish I had my set of Maya tools at hand.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


wow guys these are killer.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


I'm still working on my chess pieces, but here is a little chess set I put together from some woodworking models Delta blue vs Powermatic gold!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


you guys are amazing


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


thats funny because the table saw really is king! oh wait. Its been so long since I've played I can't remember which side the king is on.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


ah yes! The table saw is KING!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


You guys are really amazing. I'm afraid even if I could learn to use Sketchup or any other program as well as you guys do, I would just wind up sitting in my easy chair creating stuff on my laptop. Frankly I would rather be in the shop (like I have a choice) and I don't think I have enough years left to reach your skill levels. Maybe you guys should start a business. We submit a rough sketch of our design and a description of construction specifications to you and then you create a set of detailed drawings with a cut list that we can download from the net. You can call the business Lazy Mike. (sorry Larry if you're reading this).


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


Mike, like Dave said - there are some of us that actually do that already. they are called 'designers' / 'product designers' etc. and produce high resolution high detail production plans for furniture and other designs.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

spaids said:


> *Sketchup Challenge*
> 
> Lets see your Sketchup Chess Pieces. I'll start with a Knight.


Yes, but do you do it cheap enough to make it affordable by us poor hobby woodworkers? LOL.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kerfmaker*

I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


wasn't there a big fuss a while back about the Kerfmaker being posted on LJ? I think the owner himself even came on to comment about it, and ended up offering the scale drawings for a $10 donation to a charity.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


i've tried reading about these before. I still don't understand what they are used for. I think it's time to do some more research.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


ahhh!! So Cool! The simplest ideas can be so great. thanks dave!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


nice job. but as Interpim stated - there was a bit fuss about making this patent-pending design available for free. although it's only pending, Bridge City didn't like the idea very much, and I can see their point - especially since you even refer to them by name and model in the OP


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


ouch! Thanks for the heads up guys. I don't recall ever reading the thread that you're talking about but I do not doubt your word on it. I've seen several home made copies of commercially available items on lumberjocks before so I naively thought as long as I wasn't trying to profit from it that it was ok. I'm still not convinced that there is any law broken from providing a model but as a courtesy to the designer, if he doesn't want it shared then I guess we should respect that.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


OK that thread. I found it. Its very long. Bridge City does have some kind of personal problem with sharing drawings.

I just made this thing last night. I'll try it out and post some picks. It was actually quite easy to build it. I picked up the knurled nut from Lowes and a couple bolts for under $3 total and the walnut I used was scrap. Its a bit rough though. I'll make a nice one soon.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


cool.

curious- where at lowes did you find the knurled nut?


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


First its not flat. it looks exactly like this one.









At my Lowes in the nuts,bolts and screws isle there is a small section of bins. Its where they keep T-nuts and odd things. There was like this one knurled nut that they carried. It came in a two pack in a little plastic bag. Its threaded for 10-32 so I also grabbed some 3 inch 10-32 screws and cut them to length with my dremel after I installed them.

I tapped the walnut for the screws. Made sure they fit good. Put a tiny dab of gorilla glue on the threads and screwed em into the threaded hole. I'll try to get pics up tonight but… this first one is fairly ugly. I just pounded the mortises out with chisels and didn't use a router at all. Quick and dirty was my goal this time around. I wasn't sure about tapping 10-32 in wood and wanted to see how this would go together. I plan to make a nice one when I get around to it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


cool thanks! good to know I can find this there if I must.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

spaids said:


> *Kerfmaker*
> 
> I've started a rough sketchup of a homemade version of the Bridge City Kerfmaker that I plan to build. You can get the sketchup "here". (link removed… Read the thread for details) If anyone wants to improve this then please do and let us all know where we can get it.


Well the hardware works fine and tapping threads on walnut worked well too. With that said I have to admit that my craftsmanship on this was more like crapsmanship. The end product produced poor results. The design is a faithful copy of a proven concept so all I have to do now is a better job making it.


----------

